# Looking for Uaru cichlids



## bowser (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi there - anyone know where I can find Uaru cichlids in the GTA? (or have them shipped here) I've been calling a few places (Big Al's, Menagerie, etc.) and no one seems to carry them in the city.


----------



## jessbullock (Apr 20, 2009)

Heya,
If you're still interested I saw some at Big Al's Mississauga this past week.


----------



## bowser (Jan 16, 2012)

jessbullock said:


> Heya,
> If you're still interested I saw some at Big Al's Mississauga this past week.


Thanks! Am out of town at the moment but will go have a look once I am back.


----------



## fishfanatic46 (Nov 19, 2010)

Big ALS Scarborough currently has uaru


----------

